# Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread



## HolySh!t (21. Januar 2010)

*Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

2 Kolegen und ich haben bald vor mal an einer gs8400 rum zu basteln

Der ,,Plan´´(von mir auf der Arbeit ausgedacht) lautet: Alter passiv Kühler runter, neue WLP druff irgendwie aus dem alten 8600gts Kühler und irgendwas anders was wir zusammen treiben können nen neuen Kühler bauen, alten CPU Lüfter vom Athlon mit 1ghz noch mit einbinde(vill als backplate Kühlet oder so, wird eh nix bringen aber egal)dann mal guckn was an OC geht

Btw: spart euch bitte die Kommentare wie " Ihr macht die Karte kaputt oder Ihr bekommt nie nen 8600gts lüfter auf ne 8400gs oder die Karte wird nich laufen und wenn ja OC is sinnlos bei sonner Low ENd Karte" usw.....
Das Projekt is von voren bis hinten eh zum scheitern vereurteilt, aber hier geht es mehr um Spaß als irgendwas ernst zu nehemndes zu abuen 

Vorraussichtlich werden wir das Projekt am 29.1 machen, sofern nichts dazwischen kommt, ich werde natürlich wenn das Ding dann fertig is mal nen paar Bilder reinstellen was wir so gebaut haben
Und falls sie doch läuft und die Kühlung gut ist(träum weiter)folgen natürlich Taktraten und nen paar benches

Ach und darf ich sonn Lolprojekt überhaupt als Tagebuch hier bei den extremen Kühlmethoden machen oder bekomm ich jz ärger mit den Mods?^^
Wenn ja..@ Mods sorry, dann bitte in ein Unterforum verschieben was eurer Meinugn nach besser passt aber bitte nich löschen ich möchte noch Bilder uploaden was wir dann gemacht haben(wenn überhaupt was zu stande kommt)

Ich hoffe nen paar Leute wird das Tagebuch(is mein erster, also sorry wenn ich was falsch mach) gefallen und wenn net auch nich schlimm, is ja jz nix weltbewegendes

*UPDATE*
Kolege hat nochn Boxed Lüfter vom AMD6000+x2 der kommt auch noch mit druff irgend wie.

Btw: Nach der Namensänderung können alle die Lust haben ihre eigenen verstümmelten Gpus mal zeigen.


----------



## Väinämöinen (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: 8400gs wird mißhandelt!*

Ich glaub dir schon, dass du den Lüfter drauf kriegst. Als der 40mm Lüfter meiner Radeon 9600 angefangen hat Lärm zu machen, habe ich ihn entfernt und mit Schnur einen Gehäuselüfter drangebunden. Funktioniert immernoch einwandfrei 

Und falls das Ding dem OC zum Opfer fällt, ist es ja auch ned schlimm.


----------



## HolySh!t (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: 8400gs wird mißhandelt!*



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Ich glaub dir schon, dass du den Lüfter drauf kriegst. Als der 40mm Lüfter meiner Radeon 9600 angefangen hat Lärm zu machen, habe ich ihn entfernt und mit Schnur einen Gehäuselüfter drangebunden. Funktioniert immernoch einwandfrei
> 
> Und falls das Ding dem OC zum Opfer fällt, ist es ja auch ned schlimm.


Hui danke -> eine Hoffnugn wächst
Die 8400gs is qausi neu, sie wurde nur mal für 1Monat bei mir als ersatz Graka gequält
Da der eine Kolege die net einbauen kann, frag mich net warum^^


----------



## Professor Frink (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: 8400gs wird mißhandelt!*

lol, sowas mag ich wenn leute sagen, "ey, ich hab alte hardware rumliegen, lass ma basteln und totbenchen !!" ^^ das hab ich mit meiner alten fx 5500 und mehreren Office- PCs auch gemacht
viel glück


----------



## _hellgate_ (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: 8400gs wird mißhandelt!*

serh geil ich bin gespannt und der athlonkhler als backplate


----------



## HolySh!t (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: 8400gs wird mißhandelt!*



_hellgate_ schrieb:


> serh geil ich bin gespannt und der athlonkhler als backplate


Jo, ich hab gestern meine alte Sis 8mb ausm uralt Pc ausgebaut und die mal wieder anzugucken, was damals stadn der Technik war und da sah ich der Athlon hatte ja nen Collermaster Kühler drauf


----------



## der8auer (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: 8400gs wird mißhandelt!*

Wenn du die Karte richtig mißhandeln willst dann muss da schon ein VoltMod drauf


----------



## HolySh!t (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: 8400gs wird mißhandelt!*



der8auer schrieb:


> Wenn du die Karte richtig mißhandeln willst dann muss da schon ein VoltMod drauf


Ich find leider keinen, aber wenn einer von uns 3 den Vmod löten würde, wäre sie zu 99.9% schon kaputt
Hatten mal in der Schule in der Projektwoche löten gemacht und naja was da rauskam is nich so Bombe


----------



## Väinämöinen (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: 8400gs wird mißhandelt!*



HolySh!t schrieb:


> Ich find leider keinen, aber wenn einer von uns 3 den Vmod löten würde, wäre sie zu 99.9% schon kaputt
> Hatten mal in der Schule in der Projektwoche löten gemacht und naja was da rauskam is nich so Bombe


Kannst es ja mal probieren, falls die Karte den Rest überlebt.


----------



## _hellgate_ (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: 8400gs wird mißhandelt!*

ja so schwer dürfe es nicht sein....

bin gespannt


----------



## der8auer (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: 8400gs wird mißhandelt!*

Sag mir welche es ist und ich versuch dir den Mod zu suchen


----------



## theLamer (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: 8400gs wird mißhandelt!*

Also wenn es eine Zotac 8400gs ist - da hab ich mir schon beim VMod helfen lassen. Für die Karte gibts bislang sonst keine Anleitung.
Zotac 8400 gs voltmod - AwardFabrik - Forum


----------



## mAlkAv (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: 8400gs wird mißhandelt!*

Ich muss meinen Vorrednern zustimmen. Ohne Vmod wird nicht viel mehr laufen im Vergleich zu vorher, denn selbst mit einem kleinen Referenzkühler wird die GPU der 8400GS kaum wärmer als 60°C.
Eine Anleitung zur XFX 8400GS habe ich hier im Forum auch schon gelassen, ansonsten gibts es zum Beispiel hier eine Anleitung für einige Karten mit gleichem Layout: Asus 8400GS vmod - XtremeSystems Forums


----------



## Nixtreme (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: 8400gs wird mißhandelt!*

[X]ABOOOO! 
Das wird bestimmt lustig!


----------



## HolySh!t (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: 8400gs wird mißhandelt!*



mAlkAv schrieb:


> Ich muss meinen Vorrednern zustimmen. Ohne Vmod wird nicht viel mehr laufen im Vergleich zu vorher, denn selbst mit einem kleinen Referenzkühler wird die GPU der 8400GS kaum wärmer als 60°C.
> Eine Anleitung zur XFX 8400GS habe ich hier im Forum auch schon gelassen, ansonsten gibts es zum Beispiel hier eine Anleitung für einige Karten mit gleichem Layout: Asus 8400GS vmod - XtremeSystems Forums


Oh danke, müsste ne Asus silent sein, auf jedenfal von Asus.
Naja mal guckn nen paar Widerständer und nen Lötkolben werden wa schon auftreiben können
Asus GeForce EN8400GS Grafikkarte Silent HTP 256MB DDR2: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Die Karte ist es.
Lustig is auch auf der Verpackung steht 256mb druff aber die wird in Spielen oder Gpuz mit 512mb erkannt
Aber bevor wir den Vmod druff machen wird ersma versucht ohne die zum laufen zu bekommen, wir wollen die ja nich gleich killen bevor die überhauptmal lief, außerdem hat keiner von uns 3 nen Plan von Vmods


----------



## retarDeD.aNiMaL (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: 8400gs wird mißhandelt!*

bin gespannt


----------



## Aholic (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: 8400gs wird mißhandelt!*

Ich warte gespannt auf den 29. 
Macht bitte auch genügend Bilder, und nicht in Panik ausbrechen, sollte sich Rauch entwickeln 

Mit ner Anleitung bekommt ihr den Voltmod auch noch hin, ist ja nicht sonderlich schwer.


----------



## HolySh!t (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: 8400gs wird mißhandelt!*



Aholic schrieb:


> Ich warte gespannt auf den 29.
> Macht bitte auch genügend Bilder, und nicht in Panik ausbrechen sollte sich Rauch entwickeln
> 
> Mit ner Anleitung bekommt ihr den Voltmod auch noch hin, ist ja nicht sonderlich schwer.


Höhö, ich hoffe die anderen können auch da, also bei dem einen is das sicher zu 99%(der brignt den Boxed vom 6000+ mit) aber der andere is nen bissle chaotisch in solchen, der vergisst es und verabredet sich mit nen anderen usw... :S Das Problem is er hat die 84gs
Ich werde mal versuche die vorher schon abzuholen, damit wir das Ding sicher am 29. haben
Und wenn nich wird meine 8600gst im Ofen gebacken und ihr wird dann die letzte Ehre erwiesen


----------



## KOF328 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: 8400gs wird mißhandelt!*

am 29.? dat iss mein geburtstag


----------



## HolySh!t (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: 8400gs wird mißhandelt!*



KOF328 schrieb:


> am 29.? dat iss mein geburtstag


Lol tja kanns dich über Bilder an deinem Geb. freuen
Achja hat jmd ne Idee wie man das Ding nennen Könnte wenn es Fertig is...will mir das einrahmen und ins Zimmer hängen oder in ne Vetriene stellen mit Schriftzug drunter


----------



## Aholic (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: 8400gs wird mißhandelt!*

Die verschmorte Graka, bzw das was noch davon übrig ist? 

Wie wärs mit "Das war mal eine Grafikkarte"


----------



## KOF328 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: 8400gs wird mißhandelt!*

bin auch schon gespannt auf ergebnisse 
hmm... name... 8400GS From Hell? falls totalschaden, noch ein rest in peace drunter^^


----------



## Shi (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: 8400gs wird mißhandelt!*

Kannst sie ja auf 3Ghz takten und dann auf 1920x1080 Crysis @max mit 8xAA zocken oder? Achnee, da geht ihr ja der Speicher aus, mein Fehler.


----------



## Aholic (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: 8400gs wird mißhandelt!*

3GHz? wir reden hier von einer 8400GS!


----------



## OC-Junk (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: 8400gs wird mißhandelt!*

Also ich finde es auch einfach immer wieder geil alte HW zu nehmen und die bis ans max zutreiben  Also wenn man hier mal im Grafikkarten unterforum rum sucht findet man z.B. techPowerUp GPU-Z Validation 4rx69
Und ich glaube da is auch schon das Ende was möglich is bei der Karte  Kannst mich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen .

Mfg. OC-Junk


----------



## HolySh!t (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: 8400gs wird mißhandelt!*



OC-Junk schrieb:


> Also ich finde es auch einfach immer wieder geil alte HW zu nehmen und die bis ans max zutreiben  Also wenn man hier mal im Grafikkarten unterforum rum sucht findet man z.B. techPowerUp GPU-Z Validation 4rx69
> Und ich glaube da is auch schon das Ende was möglich is bei der Karte  Kannst mich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen .
> 
> Mfg. OC-Junk


Ich denke auch...besonders wenn wirs es (vorerst) ohen Vmod ausprobieren
Wir machen am 29. ersma so alles und wenn noch Zeit is kommt der Vmod druff und wenn nich machen wa das an nem anderen Tag


----------



## mAlkAv (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: 8400gs wird mißhandelt!*



OC-Junk schrieb:


> ans max zutreiben  Also wenn man hier mal im Grafikkarten unterforum rum sucht findet man z.B. techPowerUp GPU-Z Validation 4rx69




Hi, für das Ergebnis hatte ich schon 1.8V GPU Spannung anliegen, Standard sind 1.35V 
Ohne Mod schafft eine 8400GS je nach Modell etwa 600-675MHz.
Wenn die Karte gebenched wird ist jedoch der Speichertakt mehr ausschlaggebend denn das 64-bit Interface bremst gewaltig.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ingliste-aller-grafikkarten-furmark_pcghx.jpg


----------



## HolySh!t (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: 8400gs wird mißhandelt!*



mAlkAv schrieb:


> Hi, für das Ergebnis hatte ich schon 1.8V GPU Spannung anliegen, Standard sind 1.35V
> Ohne Mod schafft eine 8400GS je nach Modell etwa 600-675MHz.
> Wenn die Karte gebenched wird ist jedoch der Speichertakt mehr ausschlaggebend denn das 64-bit Interface bremst gewaltig.
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ingliste-aller-grafikkarten-furmark_pcghx.jpg


Bei der Karte bremst alles gewaltig
Mal hoffen das unser Modell gut is und nich ne übele OC gurke


----------



## True Monkey (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: 8400gs wird mißhandelt!*

Hmm ...die hier läuft noch mit standartspannung .....noch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: 8400gs wird mißhandelt!*

Alter wie geil ist das denn...finde ich klasse wenn man solch ein Schwachsinn macht...klar Schwachsinn aber lustig und Unterhaltsam...vielleicht mache ich auch mal "alte" Hardware kaputt...von mir gibts den hier....


----------



## Shi (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: 8400gs wird mißhandelt!*



Aholic schrieb:


> 3GHz? wir reden hier von einer 8400GS!


Das war ja auch ein Witz


----------



## HolySh!t (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: 8400gs wird mißhandelt!*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Alter wie geil ist das denn...finde ich klasse wenn man solch ein Schwachsinn macht...klar Schwachsinn aber lustig und Unterhaltsam...vielleicht mache ich auch mal "alte" Hardware kaputt...von mir gibts den hier....


Danke
@True...du muss einen sofort wieder neidisch machen wa
Aber die Hoffnung stirb zuletzt vill is mein/unser Modell ja genausogut wie deins
Btw: Wie kühls du die, mit ner Wakü oder Lukü?


----------



## True Monkey (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: 8400gs wird mißhandelt!*

Hehe ...Luft und die läuft wirklich noch in Standartspannung 

Aber schau mal ....nimm zwei 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: 8400gs wird mißhandelt!*

@ True, hol mal lieber ein Benchmark raus damit wir vor und nacher sehen...um schonmal zu gucken was geht......


----------



## HolySh!t (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: 8400gs wird mißhandelt!*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Hehe ...Luft und die läuft wirklich noch in Standartspannung
> 
> Aber schau mal ....nimm zwei
> 
> ...


Sind ja gute aussichten
Sli mit den Dingern(wenn ich die nimm zwei richtig deute) -> Komms auch nur du auf die Idee


----------



## True Monkey (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: 8400gs wird mißhandelt!*

Ok ...ich zeig mal ein paar 

erstmal eine 8400 gs G86 mit 128mb




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann eine 8400 GS G86 mit 256mb...einzeln und im SLI 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann 8400 GS G98 mit 512mb im SLI 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zum Schluss mal eine 8400 GS G98 mit 512mb (Ist aber eine andere wie die im SLI)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja ...ich kann alles ...außer Standarttakt


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: 8400gs wird mißhandelt!*

Oh gott, trotz 7000er Cpu Marke nur um die 2000 Punkte...aber dennoch ist das SLI Ergebnis nicht schlecht...mal gucken was er aus seiner 8400er rausholt...und vor allem Temps werden krass werden!?


----------



## mAlkAv (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: 8400gs wird mißhandelt!*

Schöne Taktraten, aber die G98 Karte(65nm) schafft natürlich mehr als die G86er 

Hier meine im AM3, andere Screens hab ich leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Shi (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: 8400gs wird mißhandelt!*

Hmm, wir könnten ja mal ein 8400GS OC-Event organisieren: jeder kauft sich eine von der selben Marke und mit gleichem Chip und Speicherausbau und wir kucken dann wer sie Furmarkstable am höchsten takten kann 
Keine schlechte Idee, oder?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: 8400gs wird mißhandelt!*

Mein "kleiner" Bruder müsste auch noch eine haben...wär ein lustiges Event...


----------



## Olstyle (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: 8400gs wird mißhandelt!*

Darf ich auch mit machen wenn ich meiner 8500GT die Shader halbiere?
Unter Wakü ist sie so oder so  .


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: 8400gs wird mißhandelt!*

Schäm dich das wäre ja Leistungstechnisch schon fast cheaten......


----------



## Olstyle (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: 8400gs wird mißhandelt!*

Ist nur eine G86, im Zweifel würde ich auf die Art also weit hinter True bleiben  .


----------



## mAlkAv (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: 8400gs wird mißhandelt!*

Naja, viel wichtiger ist eigentlich die Speicherbandbreite und die ist bei der 8500GT auch doppelt so groß


----------



## HolySh!t (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: 8400gs wird mißhandelt!*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Ok ...ich zeig mal ein paar
> 
> erstmal eine 8400 gs G86 mit 128mb
> 
> ...


Huch geht ja ab in SLI
Aber wo du die alle her has frag ich lieber net, du hass bestimmt schon ne Fermi nur darsf es nicht sagen
Machs mir auf jedenfall Mut und mich freuts das doch recht viele Intresse an dem Projekt haben


----------



## KOF328 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: 8400gs wird mißhandelt!*

der hat bestimmt nen computerladen, anders kann ich mir nich erklären woher der so viel hardware hat. O.o


----------



## HolySh!t (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: 8400gs wird mißhandelt!*

Tja das is auch möglich, aber sowas sind Fragen die die Menschehit nie auflösen wird


----------



## N1lle (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: 8400gs wird mißhandelt!*

Ich schließ mich mit einer POV GF 8500gt 512 mb an und versuche grade den Boxed vom P2 955 BE drauf zu basteln xDxD


----------



## HolySh!t (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: 8400gs wird mißhandelt!*



N1lle schrieb:


> Ich schließ mich mit einer POV GF 8500gt 512 mb an und versuche grade den Boxed vom P2 955 BE drauf zu basteln xDxD


Wuhu noch sonn bekloppter
Viel Glück


----------



## hirschi-94 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: 8400gs wird mißhandelt!*

Wird ja immer besser hier...
Kann ich vlt mit einer nV 7500LE mit machen? 
Habe ich mir als ersatz beim Conrad für stolze 15€ gekauft.


----------



## HolySh!t (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: 8400gs wird mißhandelt!*

Klar solange das Ding nacher nich mehr nach Graka aussieht und du Bilder davon machs


----------



## N1lle (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: 8400gs wird mißhandelt!*

Ja ich bin krank und hab en bissl langeweile evtl pack ich dann noch die Lötstation von papa aus und versuch mich an nem Vmod

Edit: langsam kannst du nen Graka Verstümmelungsthread aufmachen.


----------



## HolySh!t (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: 8400gs wird mißhandelt!*

Dann mal vie Glück mitm Vmod
Vill könnte mir auch jmd sagen wie man den Threadnamen ändert
Könnte dann in Gpu verstümmellungsthred geändert werden oder so


----------



## N1lle (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: 8400gs wird mißhandelt!*

du gehst im ersten post und erweitert


----------



## HolySh!t (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread*

Ah danke


----------



## N1lle (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread*

Naja ich bin mal fleißig am Vmodanleitung suchen. 

Wenn wer einen weiß bitte link posten


----------



## der8auer (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

8500/8600/GT/GTS Mod guide... - techPowerUp! Forums

Da gibts anleitungen für viele 8500GT. Hast du ein Bild deiner Karte? Sonst wirds schwierig.


----------



## N1lle (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Hier zwar keine gute Quali

Edith: Die neu aufgesetzte 8500 Gt von POV mit AMD Kühler für bessere Taktraten und Gamingleistung Crysiszertifiziert xDxD


----------



## KOF328 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

ich hab hier noch irgendwo ne passiv gekühlte radeon x300 series liegen, da könnt ihr nen megahelms mit gottes hilfe dranpopeln


----------



## HolySh!t (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*



N1lle schrieb:


> Hier zwar keine gute Quali
> 
> Edith: Die neu aufgesetzte 8500 Gt von POV mit AMD Kühler für bessere Taktraten und Gamingleistung Crysiszertifiziert xDxD


Wie geil sieht die denn aus und was rennt die jz :o
@KOF328 Nix du popels den Megahalem drann und machs fleißg Bilder


----------



## Ryokage (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Ich seid doch alle krank (find ich gut)

jetzt ärgere ich mich, letztens wär ich noch an eine Geforce2 TI und eine Intel Pentium4 Boxed Lüfter drangekommen, aber das ist leider alles schon im Müll gelandet.
Die hätte sicher auch nett ausgesehen


----------



## N1lle (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Ähm diese 85gt läuft noch garnix weil die PCI Slots vom Mobo im Weg sind allerdings werde ich die gleich entfernen -.- hrhrhrhr


----------



## HolySh!t (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Oh
Na dann wird das Mobo gleich mit mißhandelt
------------------
Wir machen hier Noblorros schon fast konkurenz
Die machen alles kaputt, wir verstümmeln alles


----------



## N1lle (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

wieso nicht??? brauch ich nicht mehr und ich weiß sowieso nicht ob die Karte oder das Mobo noch läuft weil eins davon hat 2 Netzteile von mir gegrillt


----------



## HolySh!t (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*



N1lle schrieb:


> wieso nicht??? brauch ich nicht mehr und ich weiß sowieso nicht ob die Karte oder das Mobo noch läuft weil eins davon hat 2 Netzteile von mir gegrillt


Jo das is die richtige Einstellung
Na dann mal viel Glück


----------



## KOF328 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

muss ich euch wohl enttäuschen, hab keinen megahelms. (OOOOOOH, eine runde mitleid.)
Ich glaub aber kaum dass man einen braucht, oc müsste bisschen was drin sein schon mit dem standartkühler, immerhin hatte man früher nicht wirklich gehäuselüfter^^ der kühlkörper ist wohl gemerkt so groß wie 2-3 2€ stücke auf einander gestapelt


----------



## HolySh!t (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*



KOF328 schrieb:


> muss ich euch wohl enttäuschen, hab keinen megahelms. (OOOOOOH, eine runde mitleid.)
> Ich glaub aber kaum dass man einen braucht, oc müsste bisschen was drin sein schon mit dem standartkühler, immerhin hatte man früher nicht wirklich gehäuselüfter^^ der kühlkörper ist wohl gemerkt so groß wie 2-3 2€ stücke auf einander gestapelt


Würde aber geil aussehen
Bald kommt noch jmd umme ecke und macht nen Wasserkühler für die CPU auf ne Graka.Oder die H50 auf ne Graka


----------



## hirschi-94 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Hey N1lle wie haste den da drangebastelt?
Wärmeleitkleber?
Wo bleibt den Nobloross?


----------



## N1lle (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

nein mit den alten feder stecker die durch die löchern gehn von dem alten kühler


----------



## hirschi-94 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

also du hast in den BOXED Löcher gebohrt...?

Hier meine 15€-nV 7500-LE




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## N1lle (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> also du hast in den BOXED Löcher gebohrt...?
> 
> Hier meine 15€-nV 7500-LE




Nein hab ich nicht die kannste beim Boxed verkeilen. allerdings passt die Grafikkarte nicht und man sollte besser irgendne andre halterung bauen


----------



## Tytator (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

So ein Projekt haben auch mal ein Kumpel und ich gemacht. Das Ergebnis: Aus einer Graka mach 2  Hat übelst Fun gemacht einen alten Boxedkühler auf eine 9600Pro oder was das war zu befördern.


----------



## Shi (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

@ hirschi: Bau einen Cooler Master V10 drauf


----------



## hirschi-94 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Ja klar..
am besten gleich eine Wakü mit einem 1080er Radi


----------



## Shi (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Nö. Einen Pot draufbauen und einen 100000000Liter Dewar, aus dem andauernd LN2 draufgepumpt wird


----------



## KOF328 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*



Shi schrieb:


> Nö. Einen Pot draufbauen und einen 100000000Liter Dewar, aus dem andauernd LN2 draufgepumpt wird



rischtiisch, musst nur noch den  wärmeleitkleber vom alten passivkühler abknibbeln 
morgen oder übermorgen wird meine x300 gequält


----------



## hirschi-94 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Tu mal schnell ein Bild von deiner x300 rein...please 
Wer hat denn da bewertet?


----------



## Shi (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Ich hab 5 Sterne gegeben


----------



## KOF328 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

so hier die bilder, sorry ist nur handy aber für 1,3 megapixel sieht das schon ganz ordentlich aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist laut dem aufkleber eine X300SE, also nich ganz X300^^

Bitteschön Hirschi

€dit: LOL!!! DAS PASSIERT WENN MAN X300 BEI GEIZHALS EINGIBT! http://www.porthale.co.uk/products.asp?partno=DY596A


----------



## Ryokage (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Man, da haste ja nen richtigen kleinen Schatz rumliegen^^

Anscheinend gibt es in England nicht so viele Grakas


----------



## HolySh!t (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*



Ryokage schrieb:


> Anscheinend gibt es in England nicht so viele Grakas


Dann will ich net wissen wie teuern ne 5970 in England is


----------



## KOF328 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*



HolySh!t schrieb:


> Dann will ich net wissen wie teuern ne 5970 in England is



ich auch nicht, villeicht haben da einfach alle viel geld


----------



## Masterchief79 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*



HolySh!t schrieb:


> Dann will ich net wissen wie teuern ne 5970 in England is


530 Pfund, das sind knapp über 600€  HIS ATI Radeon HD 5970 2048MB GDDR5 PCI-Express Graphics Card [H597F2GDG] Graphics and Video ATI HD 5900 Series


----------



## HolySh!t (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Ah, is ja ganz ,,normal´´ der Preis.
Btw: Juhu der Thread hat ein Stern, danke wer auch immer das war


----------



## hirschi-94 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Naja also ich was nicht...
@Kof328 deine Graka sieht ja ganz nett aus...mach kaputt was geht...


----------



## tobi757 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Hab mal vor paar Monaten ne 8500 GT gebencht ;D


----------



## DAEF13 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Mist...

Warum hab ich keine Bilder gemacht als ich meine GeForce 4 MX4000 mit ner 9Volt Batterie "eXtreme Overvoltet" hab 

naja   iwann is die GF6200 (AGP FTW) auch mal drann... Dann mach ich Bilder... Und ich nehm Schutzkleidung


----------



## tobi757 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Hätte noch ne alte MX440SE  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und noch extremer, eine ATI Rage 3D 128 Pro  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die braucht nichtmal einen Kühler


----------



## hirschi-94 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Da hätte ich noch eine Idee ich habe bei mir so ein nettes Netzteil herumstehen damit 
könnte ich meine Graka mit ungefähr 30 Volt mit 2,5 Ampere Versorgen ich denke da bruzelz ganz nett denke ich mal..


----------



## Shi (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Den Kühler der x300 da hab ich auch noch rumliegen, von ner x600.
nur die Pushpins sind mir verloren gegangen


----------



## hirschi-94 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Den Kühler hab ich auch noch aber von einer ATI 9550xx
die ich auch noch habe 
eine  ATI 9250 habe ich auch noch...
eine 3870X2 und eine 4890 auch noch aber die sind mir zu schade um sie zu verstümmeln...


----------



## atti11 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Ich habe hier ne 7300GS die geht auch gut ^^
irwas war da mit 900mhz ^^

ich werde sie die tage mam einbauen und die ergebnisse posten


----------



## HolySh!t (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> eine 3870X2 und eine 4890 auch noch aber die sind mir zu schade um sie zu verstümmeln...


Ich hab ja auch noch meine GTS250, aber die wird ersmal in Ruhe gelassen^^
Auér der Athlonkühöer auf der Backplate bringt was(was ich net denke), dann wird der auf die GTS250 gemoddet


----------



## N1lle (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> eine 3870X2 und eine 4890 auch noch aber die sind mir zu schade um sie zu verstümmeln...



Gib dir einen Ruck um uns alle köstlich zu amüsieren


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Ne ne soweit lass ich es nich kommen...


----------



## HolySh!t (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Ne ne soweit lass ich es nich kommen...


Noch net, bis wir mal alle vor deiner Tür stehen


----------



## N1lle (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

ich wohn eh nähe münchen also ^^


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Na dann komm halt aber nur wenn du ein paar Grakas mitbringst...


----------



## N1lle (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Man könnte mal Benchsession machen aber dazu müsst ich mir jetzt erstmal schritt für schritt en neues System aufbauen -.-


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Hätte wer ne Interesse an 2 ATi Rages für AGP und ner GeForce 4 Ti ebenfalls AGP? ^^
Würde ja selbst benchen aber ich krieg das P2 Sys nicht zum Laufen ^^


----------



## hirschi-94 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Bitte kein AGP hab davon genug und ist ausgestorben..


----------



## Lower (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Haha lol, der Thread ist der Wahnsinn!

Ich schau mal, dass ich meine 8400 mit nem i7 S1156 Kühler kühle!


----------



## hirschi-94 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Oh ja mach das Lower...
Aber ich glaube dass der Boxed sogar für diese Karte zu schwach ist...


----------



## newjohnny (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

geiler thread !!!!!!!

ich schließ mich ma an mit eiener aus der "allerletzten Ecke" gekramten evga 8500 Gt mit 256 MB...
geplante Kühlung: 8500GT @ amd athlon xp 1700+ boxed lüfter^^
dann kommt da moch ein Pentium II kühler rauf.... poste dann wahrschwinlich am WE bilder und screens, wenn sie die benchmarks uberlebt, wenn nich poste ich trotzdem^^
mfg newjohnny

ps: hoffe die 85er is nicht zu "High end"


----------



## HolySh!t (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Jo danke @Lower und johnny
Is egal wie Highend die Karte is, wenne wills kannse auch ruhig ne 5970 verstümmeln
Is echt supper zu sehen, das das Projekt soviele intressiert, hab mir schon Sorgen gemacht, das sowas keinen intressiert


----------



## Stex (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

habe auch noch ne ca 10 Jahre alte Matrox. Muss mal schauen was es genau für eine ist 
Und etwas daneben habe ich auch noch nen Phenom II Boxed.. 

mfg Stex

Edit: es is ne Matrox Millennium G400 Dual Head 32MB  (G4 + MDH4A32G)
Jetzt brauch ich nur noch ein funktionierendes Board mit AGP (hat wer noch eins? )


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Ja ich habe noch eins Gigabyte Sockel 939...


----------



## N1lle (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Hab nochn MSI k8n neo 2 Platinum auch SO. 939


----------



## Aholic (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Macht euch mal nicht über den 939er lustig, ich muss seit bereits 3 wochen mit so einen arbeiten 

Und das ding rennt sogar noch


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

kommt das deswegen weil bei dir deine Graka und dein NT gestorben ist??


----------



## Aholic (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Ja leider, denn ich hab kein Netzteil mit nen 24pin ATX Stecker mehr, bzw das 20pin will damit nicht laufen


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Du hast gleich zwei Sachen verstümmelt...hast du da Bilder?
ne Spaß wieder ein Batzen Geld beim Teufel...


----------



## Aholic (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Bilder habe ich, allerdings sieht man weder auf Bildern noch auf der Karte sowie dem Netzteil irgendetwas, die Graka hab ich komplett auseinander genommen, nichts aufälliges zu sehen.

Zumindest laut den jungs von Alternate sind beide definitiv schrott und nicht mehr zu retten, das Netzteil ist durch und hat die Graka mitgerissen, so hat man mir es gesagt. Die Graka hätten sogar noch angefangen leicht zu qualmen...

Beimir hat sie nur gerochen, aber das hat schon gereicht das das Zimmer 3 stunden mit offenen Fenstern nicht zu betreten war, was auch immer dort drin durch ist. 
Bilder kann ich gerne hochladen, allerdings sieht man nichts ^^

Ich bekomme jedoch beides unter Garantiefall ausgetauscht, nur muss ich etwa bis zu 2 Monate warten...


----------



## Stex (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Ich glaube es kommt noch soweit dass die G400 doch noch ein 2.*hust* Leben erhält


----------



## HolySh!t (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Ohman gg, hat sich erlediegt mit der 8400gs
Ers sagen das er bereit is die Karte mit zu vermodden und jz hat der,der die Karte hat nen ruckzieher gemacht
Der bekommt Montag inner Schule ersma nen Ding


----------



## True Monkey (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

bestellt euch halt eine ...die sind doch saubillig 

Mein Tip  8400gs G98 von XFX ...die gehen wie sau


----------



## HolySh!t (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Mach ich auch
Bald ma im Shop umme ecke guckn oder der noch ne 8400gs hat und wenn nichbestell ich mir ein


----------



## drunkendj (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Lustiger Thread muss ich sagen da mach ich doch mal mit. Hab da mal schnell ein Megahalems mit kabelbindern auf eine HD 4350 geschnallt. Kann die aber leider nich testen weil die so in keinen rechner passt.


----------



## HolySh!t (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*



drunkendj schrieb:


> Lustiger Thread muss ich sagen da mach ich doch mal mit. Hab da mal schnell ein Megahalems mit kabelbindern auf eine HD 4350 geschnallt. Kann die aber leider nich testen weil die so in keinen rechner passt.


Sieht ja mal geil aus, was wäre das dann 5Slotbauweise
Mal mit offenner Seitenwand probiert, dann müsste die doch passen, oder?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Einfach Hammer...leider kannst du das nicht testen...


----------



## Stex (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Sieht doch gut aus, ich glaube die kannste sogar pasiv betreiben


----------



## drunkendj (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Das sollte klappen war vorhher auch passiv. Muss irgendwann mal ein Mainboard ausbauen um die Karte so zu testen.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Da wird wohl ein Riser fällig:
1 Slot PCI Express 16x PCIE Riser flex 100mm Risercard bei eBay.de: Mini-PC-Gehäuse (endet 04.02.10 10:24:31 MEZ)


----------



## drunkendj (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Wuste gar nich das es sowas gibt. Das soll ich man ma haben kann ich mir das Mobo ausbauen sparen.


----------



## Shi (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Hab mal einen Boxed-Kühler eines 64 X2 4000+ auf meine HD3650 gepflanzt. Benötigte 4 Slots und die Karte wurde selbst @ 850 Mhz nicht heißer als 55°C. dann hab ich mir den Accelero S1 gekauft. Mit dem wurde sie nur 32° @ 870Mhz @ FurMark Burning Mode. Machts nach  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...-boxed-kuehler-auf-einer-radeon-3650-a-2.html


----------



## hirschi-94 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Wie geil ein Prolomatech auf ner 4350!
versuch aber noch sie zu testen!


----------



## tobi757 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Also bei mir würde das passen 

Die Frage ist nur ob der Slot das aushält


----------



## Shi (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Der biegt sich dann halt ein bisschen


----------



## tobi757 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Oder er bricht komplett raus 

Könnte da ja auch mein Zalman CNPS 9700 LED da draufpacken, der ist nur 145mm hoch


----------



## drunkendj (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Hab es noch ein wenig weiter übertrieben mit einem Triebwerk als Lüfter.   Muss das schon irgendwie abstützen denk ich sonst bricht da bestimmt was.
Will das auf jedenfall noch testen aber passt bei mir in keinen rechner so. Bestell mir entweder eine Rise card oder bau ein Mainboard aus. Dauert aber noch ein paar Tage bis ich soweit bin. Ich poste das dann hier.


----------



## Lyran (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Ihr habt auch Langeweile oder?^^ Wobei ich gestehen muss, wenn ich Karten über hätte würde ich wohl das gleiche machen


----------



## Stex (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Sieht echt fett aus mit dem Lüfter!
Freu mich schon auf deine Resultate. 

mfg Stex


----------



## HolySh!t (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*



drunkendj schrieb:


> Hab es noch ein wenig weiter übertrieben mit einem Triebwerk als Lüfter.   Muss das schon irgendwie abstützen denk ich sonst bricht da bestimmt was.
> Will das auf jedenfall noch testen aber passt bei mir in keinen rechner so. Bestell mir entweder eine Rise card oder bau ein Mainboard aus. Dauert aber noch ein paar Tage bis ich soweit bin. Ich poste das dann hier.


Echt nice..ich hoffe ich bekomm auch noch ne 8400gs in die Hände
Kosten ja nich die Welt die Dinger.


----------



## hirschi-94 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

@drunkendj
häng doch am besten noch so einen Industrie-Lüfter dran der so um die 150 Watt aus dem Netzteil zieht...


----------



## KOF328 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> @drunkendj
> häng doch am besten noch so einen Industrie-Lüfter dran der so um die 150 Watt aus dem Netzteil zieht...


SHH! hör jetzt auf zu reden sonst macht der das noch wirklich


----------



## drunkendj (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Industrielüfter hab ich gerade nich da aber son Triebwerkslüfter schaufelt auch schon gut Luft.
Hab mir Heute so eine Risercard bestellt. Die wird die nächsten Tage kommen und dann gibts Resultate.


----------



## hirschi-94 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Wieviel schaufelt der denn??


----------



## drunkendj (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Der is mit 150 m³ in der Stunde angegeben. Is zwar lange nicht so viel wie ein Indutrielüfter sollte aber für den zweck reichen.


----------



## hirschi-94 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Und noch ne doofe Frage:
Wie laut ist er dabei??


----------



## drunkendj (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

30 db  aufjedenfall zu Laut für den Dauerbetrieb.  Wenn man den runter regelt geht das von der Lautstärke aber dann is er auch nich besser als jeder andere lüfter auch. is aber mal ganz nett um das maximum aus einer wakü raus zuholen oder auch aus einem Luftkühler. Mfg


----------



## Shi (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Naja wenn die GPU vom Gewicht keine Risse bekommt :/


----------



## drunkendj (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

ist schon möglich das die Karte die Aktion nicht überlebt. Ich denke mal das das alles ausserhalb der Spezifikationen is.


----------



## FortunaGamer (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Das ist mal ein geiler Grafikkarten Kühler. Wenn das klappt könnte das eine Extrem Kühl Metode sein:ulgy: Hoffe mal das du die Karte bald Testen kannst.


----------



## MetallSimon (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

lol
mir fehlen die worte


----------



## newjohnny (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Hier die Evga 8500GT  

2 Varianten... Amd boxed Kühler mit evga Lüfter und amd boxed mit Coolermaster Lüfter... ^^ Benches kommen noch.


Nen bisschen komisch is das ja schon...^^


----------



## hirschi-94 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Gefällt mir sehr gut...lass aber noch den Furi durch laufen


----------



## Meister1991 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Cooler thread bin gespannt


----------



## HalifaxX (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

ec ht sehr guter Thread hoffe auf gute ergebnisse 
MfG HalifaxX


----------



## HolySh!t (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*



newjohnny schrieb:


> Hier die Evga 8500GT
> 
> 2 Varianten... Amd boxed Kühler mit evga Lüfter und amd boxed mit Coolermaster Lüfter... ^^ Benches kommen noch.
> 
> ...


Hah sieht das Ding geil aus
Und ich werde auch noch irgendwas beisteuern, immerhin hab ich das alles ins Leben gerufen.
Ich bekomm noch die 8400gs und wenn ich die vom Kolegen ausm Rechner klauen muss


----------



## Stex (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Habe jetzt auch schon bald ein Board zum Kühler testen (eigentlich sinds 4 )
Hat wer ne Ahnung ob die was taugen zum OC?

ASUS AV7 
INTEL M17Y14
MSI KM4M-V
MSI MS6340

sind zwar alles uralte Boards, aber als Schüler ist man immer knapp bei Kasse 
mfg Stex

ps. das ganze kostete mich umgerechnet 15€


----------



## XFX9800GTX+ (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*



newjohnny schrieb:


> Hier die Evga 8500GT
> 
> 2 Varianten... Amd boxed Kühler mit evga Lüfter und amd boxed mit Coolermaster Lüfter... ^^ Benches kommen noch.
> 
> ...


würde den coolermaster drauf lassen hat betsiimmt die größte kühl leistung


----------



## drunkendj (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Hab heute die HD 4350 mit furmark getestet.

Hier die Ergebnisse:

Raumtemp: 19 Grad

Zu erst die Temps mit Original passiv Kühler: Idle 47 Grad     Furmark 75 Grad

Prolimatech Kühler Passiv                           : Idle 35 Grad     Furmark 40 Grad

Prolimatech mit Lüfter                                : Idle 30 Grad     Furmark 32 Grad


----------



## Stex (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Der kühlt ja mal ordentlich, haste noch ein Foto vom Aufbau? Würd mich interessieren wie du ihn eingebaut hast.

mfg Stex


----------



## drunkendj (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Die Temps können sich sehen lassen denk ich.  Einbauen ging nich hab mir so eine Risercard geholt und die Karte vors Gehäuse gestellt.


----------



## Stex (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Der Prolimatech ist ja richtig gut als Grafikkartenstütze 
War die HD 4350 auch schon unter Wasser? 

mfg Stex


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Keine schlechte Kühlung für ne 4350^^
Ach ja, tu doch deinem Radi mal nen Gefallen und puste einmal mit Druckluft durch, das sieht arg verstaubt aus


----------



## drunkendj (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Stimmt macht sich gut als Stütze das ding

Unter Wasser war die noch noch nich aber was nich is kann ja noch werden.

De rechner besteht zu 10% aus Staub. Lohnt aber nich sauber zu machen da das mein reste Rechner ist. Is nur alte HW drin. Hab den schon mit abgeschalteter Pumpe laufen lassen aber is nich kaputt zu kriegen das ding.  Hab noch 2 Wakü rechner mehr die sehen nich ganz so schlimm aus und da mach ich die Radis auch regelmässig sauber. Mfg


----------



## Nixtreme (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*



drunkendj schrieb:


> De rechner besteht zu 10% aus Staub.



Da werden erinnerungen an meinen PIII wach! Als ich den nach 4 Jahren dauerbetrieb mal aufgemacht hab (der war zum surfen da) war das nicht viel anders 

Wüste echt wie die Temps bei deiner Megahalems-Kühlung sind unter Furmark  Mit gescheitem Anpressdruck dürften sie sogar ziemlich nah an eine WaKü kommen wie ich das so einschätze


----------



## Shi (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

32°C hatte ich auch bei Fur Mark Xtreme Burning Mode mit meiner HD 3650 passiv @ Accelero S1
Außerdem, funktionieren Heatpipes überhaupt falschherum?


----------



## drunkendj (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Ich denk mal das der Anpressdruck mit Kabelbindern nicht hoch genug ist sonst währen die temps noch ein wenig besser.   Kann mir nicht vorstellem das Heatpipes falschrum nicht funktionieren. Mfg


----------



## hirschi-94 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Ohh ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen dass Heatpipes falschrum funktionieren, da in den meisten ein gas drinnen ist.
Bei dennen wo eine Flüssigkeit drinnen ist Funktioniert es auch sofern keine Luftblasen drinnen 
sind was ich auch gluabe.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Bei Tests hatte ein Mainboard mit Heatpipe-Kühlung, das "auf dem Kopf", also falsch herum eingebaut war, max. 3-4 Grad Celsius mehr... ja, es geht


----------



## Chrno (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Da Wärme aber immer nach Oben steigt, kann es schon einen kleinen Wärmestau geben.


----------



## drunkendj (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Bei warmer Luft is das richtig. So viel ich weiß müsste aber bei festen Stoffen ein Temperatur Unterschied immer versuchen sich auszugleichen so das die wärme auch nach unten zieht. Mfg


----------



## EinarN (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*



drunkendj schrieb:


> ..........hab mir so eine Risercard geholt und die Karte vors Gehäuse gestellt.


Du sagst *Risercard*.
Ich fand da einiges in ebay aber weis nun nicht wie Gewinkelt?
Nach links oder nach Rechts. Ich suche schon seit einige zeit so was.


----------



## drunkendj (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Ich hab die hier genommen 1 Slot PCI Express 16x PCIE Riser flex 100mm Risercard bei eBay.de: Mini-PC-Gehäuse (endet 04.02.10 10:24:31 MEZ) 

Gibt verschiedene. Was hast du den vor?


----------



## EinarN (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*



drunkendj schrieb:


> Ich hab die hier genommen 1 Slot PCI Express 16x PCIE Riser flex 100mm Risercard bei eBay.de: Mini-PC-Gehäuse (endet 04.02.10 10:24:31 MEZ)


Meinst du DIESE HIER?



> Gibt verschiedene. Was hast du den vor?


Die GraKa Entgültig Senkrecht Paralel zum MB mit den Alu bei 6 cm Abstand höchstens von der Seitenwand zu Verbauen so das diese auch Ordentlich luft bekommt von aussen weil egal was man an den dingen macht, die kohen wie sau und ich hab kein bock mehr geld für lüfter und sonstiges zeug heraus zu schmeissen.

Anschlüsse verden per Verlängerung adaptern von der GraKa zur Slott Verlegt.


----------



## drunkendj (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Genau die hab ich. Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden hab müsste das mit der funktionieren.  Sry das ich erst jetzt schreibe war länger nicht in dem Thread. Mfg


----------



## EinarN (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Ich kann es kaum erwarten das die kommt und auch die Adaptern das Ich mich edlich Drann mache.


----------



## NCphalon (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Kama uch mehrere von den Dingern hintereinanderstecken oder leidet dann die signalquali übermäßig?


----------



## EinarN (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Ich denkees Könnte funktionieren aber ich weis nicht ob bei den risigen daten / Signalmängen wen nun die strecke extrem Verlengert wird ob da es nicht zu Qualität Einbussen kommen könnte ganz zu schweigen vom Preis was die dingen Kosten. 
23 EURO liegt schon an der Schmerzensgrenze für so ein adapter und 100 mm sind ja ausreichend.
Wo wilste die Hinpacken?


----------



## NeroNobody (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere schrieb mal wer, dass wenn die Strecke zu lang ist des "timing" von der Graka nicht mehr stimmt.


----------



## EinarN (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Ja gut. 
Wen man da nun 1 meter entfernung hat, mit sicherheit aber bei 100 mm denke ich das Hier keine Problemen auftreten, besonders wen man mit den Rechne nicht Zockt wie in mein Fahl.

Ich könnte Eigentlich auch eine Einfache Gewinkelte Platine Einsetzen wo der Datenweg noch Kürzer ist aber ich weis nicht ob es damit Funktioniert wen man bedent das die komponenten am MB recht Hoch sind und es zu Unerwünschte Berührungen kommen könnte.
Mit der Flexible kann man die GraKa  so Verbauen das es zu keine Derartige Überraschungen kommt.


----------



## DAEF13 (20. März 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Ich glaube, ich mach' meinen alten Arctic Cooling Alpine 7 Pro auf die GeForce 6200 
Dann passend dazu ein alter Athlon XP @2,25Ghz...  Dann brauch ich nur noch ein bissle Ram, aber den hab' ich meinem Bruder verschenkliehen...

Glaubt ihr, dass Kabelbinder halten, bzw genug Druck machen?

€dit:
Kühler ist (schräg) montiert, jetzt fehlt nur noch der Ram...
Auf den ersten Bildern ist der Originallüfter von Alpine 7 noch drauf, aber er kollidiert mit den PCI Slots.


----------



## drunkendj (21. März 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Das sieht ja Dauerbetrieb tauglich aus.  Bin ma gespannt wie gut das Kühlt.


----------



## DAEF13 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Hab jetzt nen Ram Riegel, aber der Kühler ist noch etwas wackelig.... ich brauch noch mehr Kabelbinder 

Morgen werd' ich das vllt. testen.
Vorher war übrigens son kleiner MSI Kupfer passiv Kühler drauf und da hatte ich z.B. bei GTA SA locker mal 70°C aber ohne Gehäuselüfter...
Kennt jemand zufällig 'nen Voltmod? Durch den Kühler -der musste vorher meinen Quad kühlen- sind da sicher noch einige Reserven...
Aber schade, dass es der NV44 ist, weil beim NV43 konnte man noch die Pipelines freischalten.

Aber der Megahalems sieht auch "klein" aus


----------



## Domowoi (21. März 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Da reut es mich fast das ich meine 8400GS verscherbelt habe als ich mir eine neue gekauft habe


----------



## DAEF13 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Ohh nein, eine Low-End Karte weniger oder was? 

Übrigens, morgen kommt n (ferner) Nachbar zu mir damit ich seine Kiste n bissle flott mache und er hat heute erstmal ausm anderen Rechner ne Radeon 9800XT gerettet und somit ist seine Radeon 9550 (passiv) auf frei geworden 

Er hat mir schon zu gesagt, das wir morgen n bissle kaputt benchen 

*UPDATE:*

Der Tag war leider nicht sehr erfolgreich...

Als erstes hat mein Kumpel zwei Rechner mitgebracht, einer sein normaler PC und einer zum ausschlachten.
Dann meinte er, dass die gestern aus dem ausschlacht Rechner in seinen PC verbaute Grafikkarte, die Radeon 9800XT, nicht mehr geht, also erst mal da nachgeschaut, und die Karte scheint wirklich kaputt zu sein, aber ich will sie gleich mal in meinen alten Rechner stecken (Edit: Die ist definitif tot). Ich habe ihm schon die Backofen Methode vorgeschlagen, aber gleich darauf hingewiesen, das meine Mutter grade einen neuen hat.
Also bei ihm die Radeon 9550 reingebaut und nen etwas stärkeren Prozessor, der Athlon XP von mir, und etwas rumgetüftelt...

Dann ging es auch los. 
Die Radeon 9550 hatte im Furmark auf der Chiprückseite eine Temperatur von ca. 32°C aber sobald der Takt von 250/200 auf 260/205 mit dem RivaTuner angehoben wurde zeigte GPU-Z immernoch den Standardtakt an, aber der Rechner ist eingefroren...

Danach musste ich meinen Eltern helfen (Großflächenagrardesigner ), aber morgen gehts mit der GeForce weiter...


----------



## DAEF13 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Soo, die GF6200 ist auch gebencht worden, und hat statt der Standardtakte 350 / 200 jetzt die 420 / 200 geschafft, und das Furmark, Bench und Game stable, wobei sie immernoch tierisch lahm ist

Außerdem hat sie gleich den ersten Platz im Sammelfred gemacht, mit 70Mhz Core Vorsprung, aber der Speicher ist bei meiner 1. von Haus aus langsamer als das Referenz Design getaktet, und 2. bei einer Erhöhung von 5Mhz schon instabil...

Ein Voltmod wird's wohl richten können, allerdings finde ich keinen, da muss ich wohl noch weiter suchen oder fragen...


----------



## Mastersound200 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

*sieht seine alte Radeon 9800XT an und bekommt Lust*

Also ihr macht mich heiß auf GPU und System schrotten  ICh denke da mach ich mal mit die nächsten Tage...


----------



## DAEF13 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Ja, lass's krachen 

Wisst ihr zufällig eine Möglichkeit, ohne den (neuen) Backofen zu missbrauchen die Karte zu backen?
In einen Topf tuen und dann mit nem Gasbrenner erhitzen?


----------



## OpamitKruecke (25. März 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Müllverbrennungsanlage ? 
15.000 °C reichen für deine Zwecke oder?


----------



## OC-Junk (30. März 2010)

*AW: Gpu Verstümmelungthread ehemaliger 8400gs wird mißhandelt Thread*

Hab meine 8400GS auch mal gemoddet damit die trockeneis bzw. hohe taktraten fit ist. Hier mal Bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

